# Sig Steel Guide Rods



## BTM (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi, new to the forum. I have become interested in Sig pistols since being introduced to them by my brother. Prior to that I just owned a nice 1911, which I still like to shoot.

Recently we have been toying around with different guide rods on the 229, using a stainless steel guide rod as opposed to the factory plastic part. I am no handgun expert, but I like the idea of a steel piece as opposed to plastic in my gun and I like the bit of added weight and dampening it provides during shooting.

Is it common for Sig owners to use aftermarket guide rods? What do you guys prefer? Factory or other? Any problems with non-factory guide rods?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

There is almost 0 benefit from what little weight a steel guide rod provides. Would I prefer a steel rod over plastic, sure simply because it's going to be more durable without adding any significant weight.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> There is almost 0 benefit from what little weight a steel guide rod provides. Would I prefer a steel rod over plastic, sure simply because it's going to be more durable without adding any significant weight.


Agree 100%
I have S/S rods in all of mine for the above and for LOOKS....

Lateck,


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Lateck said:


> Agree 100%
> I have S/S rods in all of mine for the above and for LOOKS....
> 
> Lateck,


my p6 came with a stainless steel guide rod.... not sure how it effects the looks tho, never watched it while i shoot, my eyes were on the target. when i am not shooting it, the guide rod is hidden.... still no clue how it looks.


----------



## BTM (Nov 1, 2011)

ok, thank you. I guess I simply prefer them for the fact they are steel as opposed to plastic too. Is there a preferred aftermarket manufacturer for guide rods or since they are relatively simple does it even matter?


----------



## hrk (Oct 25, 2011)

contact bruce at Grayguns by Bruce Gray


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is a place you can purchase SS guide rods:

Steve Bedair Stainless Guide Rods for Handguns


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

*Lots of guys on Sig Forum use them but, I never have bought one I just don't think there would be a lot of extra added benefit to one but, if you do I have heard a lot of good talk about the Bedair rods.*


----------



## redleg1013 (Jan 11, 2012)

hrk said:


> contact bruce at Grayguns by Bruce Gray


+1 great to work with.


----------



## ibanezbtb300 (May 31, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> my p6 came with a stainless steel guide rod.... not sure how it effects the looks tho, never watched it while i shoot, my eyes were on the target. when i am not shooting it, the guide rod is hidden.... still no clue how it looks.


So, youve never cleaned it?


----------



## Carolinakid (Jun 24, 2012)

Steve Bedair at guiderods.com is a class act.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

To myself it seems more a matter of preference than necessity...some of my Sigs were shipped with metal guide rods and some have plastic, I doubt if as some speculate it is causing problems, if it were Sig would be forced to discontinue them as shipping and repair costs would negate and parts savings but as with many good things about this country you have choices.........JJ


----------



## sigguyp226 (Dec 26, 2012)

I picked up 2 one for my P226 and one for my P220 carry from Stainless Steel Guide Rods - Sig Glock Beretta SS Guide Rods . They had fast shipping and they look like they are tough as nails and grate finish. I will be definitely be back to get one for my P2022 when it gets here. Thanks ssguiderods.com


----------



## barrelslime (Dec 15, 2012)

Has anyone had a plastic Sig guiderod fail??


----------



## jstanfield103 (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't think any plastic guide rod would fail or be a problem., to many companies use them. Like it states just a guide for the spring. That being said first thing I bought for my P290 was a SS guide rod, just like them better. Still shoot the same.


----------



## barrelslime (Dec 15, 2012)

So some silver paint would save everyone a lot of money??????


----------

